# s14 silvia brakes?



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are these at all similar to 300zx brakes? I found some guy who said they are iron 26mm 4 pistons and im thinking about buying, but i dont know. this is mainly a question for those outside the US who have seen a stock s14 200sx/silvia.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont care. Harris please delete these stupid posts.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Harris please delete these stupid posts.



Done.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

they werent so stupid. you were the one that wasnt specific enough with your info.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> they werent so stupid. you were the one that wasnt specific enough with your info.



Doesn't matter. All posts that don't contribute to the thread will be deleted. Read the rules.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> they werent so stupid. you were the one that wasnt specific enough with your info.


 how was I not specific? I stated all information that is needed to answer the question.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> are these at all similar to 300zx brakes? I found some guy who said they are iron 26mm 4 pistons and im thinking about buying, but i dont know. this is mainly a question for those outside the US who have seen a stock s14 200sx/silvia.


Yes they are similar. Different caliper cosmetic design made by Sumitomo. Has nissan embossed on the face. 300mm vented solid face rotors, pad size is slightly smaller. I have the S15 versions on my car - very nice. They go onto the 240sx a bit easier too as you can retain the factory brake lines by grinding down the hollow bolt a bit and removing the banjo seat in the calipers. Took me 3 hours to install + bleeding time.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so would the fit under stock SE seven spoke?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

How do i know? 
The clearance required is the same as for 300zx and R3x calipers.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

well if clearance is the same as the z32 26mm then it should. but is clearance the same as 26 or 30mm z32?


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Should be..

-Alex B.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, im getting all four with calipers for $200 shipped. the only problem is where to get pads. And would these be an equal to the z32 conversion?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You couldnt tell the difference in braking. 

Pads may be an issue as they are different to z32 and r3x pads.
Maybe look at Australian companies as we got both the s14 and s15 turbo brakes from factory.
Have a look at http://www.ebc.com.au just be wary of the car descriptions as they are mostly wrong (CA18 silvia having same part number as SR20 for example)


----------

